
Show HN: Lockbox – an open source project for storing vulnerable app settings - spetz
Hey, I&#x27;ve just released the first version of my latest open source project called Lockbox:<p>https:&#x2F;&#x2F;getlockbox.com - landing<p>https:&#x2F;&#x2F;github.com&#x2F;Lockbox-stack&#x2F;Lockbox - repository + docs<p>http:&#x2F;&#x2F;piotrgankiewicz.com&#x2F;2016&#x2F;12&#x2F;05&#x2F;lockbox&#x2F; - blog post about it<p>The idea is quite simple - being able to store e.g. encrypted app settings or any other vulnerable configurations (passwords, API keys etc.) that are being used by the applications on the remote servers. I did it for my own purpose at first, because Vault felt like a little bit too much and I really wanted to have something simple to integrate with .NET Core application (which is why I also added an external package called Lockbox.Client). Everything is open sourced, there are some basic docs for the API and code itself and other samples + everything can be run via Docker container. I hope that some of you will find it useful and I&#x27;d like to get a feedback what do you think about it and any of your concerns regarding security and so on.
======
brudgers
Clickables:

[https://getlockbox.com](https://getlockbox.com) \- landing

[https://github.com/Lockbox-stack/Lockbox](https://github.com/Lockbox-
stack/Lockbox) \- repository + docs

[http://piotrgankiewicz.com/2016/12/05/lockbox/](http://piotrgankiewicz.com/2016/12/05/lockbox/)
\- blog post about it

~~~
spetz
Thanks for providing the fixed links!

